# Genealogy - Free this weekend



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Some members will be keen on tracing their family tree. Building on the popularity of "Who do you think you are" this weekend "findmypast" *is free*.

It includes access to:
Census records
Birth, marriage and death records
Travel and migration records
Military records
Crime and punishment records, etc.

If interested, then simply click:
http://www.findmypast.co.uk/?utm_so...=freeweekend&dclid=CK-yk5PUgMgCFSF72wodHckFRQ


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Oh dear...

...I just tried it and I don't exist :surprise:

Bye all...its been great:frown2:

Graham:frown2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thank you for the heads up, will make use of this opportunity.

cabby


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Like so many others, I've spent time in the past grappling with my ancestry, but there are still unexplained gaps in that knowledge.

A long ago relative with a family simply disappears.........When did he die and where? A more recent relative loses his wife and son and emigrates to the States, yet marries a second time in the UK........When did he return and how? Maybe over this weekend I can solve some of those mysteries.

We have more information available than our children ever will have. Did you know that the 1931 British Census was completely destroyed in a December 1942 fire in Hayes, Middlesex? Not by enemy action, but possibly due to a lit cigarette carelessly thrown away by one of the fire watchers. There was no 1941 Census for obvious reasons, although The 1939 National Registration Act, established a National Register “for the issue of identity cards” and this population count took place on 29 September 1939.


----------



## Nick5912 (Aug 30, 2014)

Great opportunity to look into your past.

I am fast approaching retirement and have set up my own website covering this exact subject. http://www.Newholmegenealogy.co.uk . If anybody needs any specific help just drop me a line, either through here or through the website. If anybody wants to utilise my services in full, put your MHF addy in the details and I'll give 20% discount.
Cheers guys

M.O.T.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks for your interesting post Nick, and I wish you well with your family research service.

In your website you tell us that your family stayed in roughly the same area for 250 years. You're lucky, as my ancestors moved all over the United Kingdom and one even emigrated through Ellis Island for a while. I managed to track him from Tottenville on Staten Island where he first landed, to the Blue Valley Kansas City Terra Cotta Company and then on to the Atlantic Terra Cotta Company at Rocky Hill in New Jersey. The States keeps excellent records for arrivals but poor ones for those returning home.

Some of my research was undertaken during free weekends like this, and also at the library where PC searching is free. It's been a lot of fun following the trail of people I never met, and understanding why some of them married those they did. :wink2: I wish I'd asked my relatives more whilst they were alive, although in a few cases there might have been red faces. :grin2:


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

GMJ said:


> Oh dear...
> 
> ...I just tried it and I don't exist :surprise:
> 
> ...


Just so you don't get lonely Graham, I don't exist either :crying:.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

If people have trouble finding their records, then try deleting christian names and leave only the initials. It all depends on how the informant of the event first recorded it. A new father might not have recorded all the names fully.

In my families case, the English enumerator for a Census misunderstood Welsh and wrote a surname incorrectly, so remember to tick the "Name variants" box.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

HurricaneSmith said:


> If people have trouble finding their records, then try deleting christian names and leave only the initials. It all depends on how the informant of the event first recorded it. A new father might not have recorded all the names fully.
> 
> In my families case, the English enumerator for a Census misunderstood Welsh and wrote a surname incorrectly, so remember to tick the "Name variants" box.


Thanks for that - I exist :nerd:


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Another useful tool is the newspapers http://www.findmypast.com/articles/world-records/newspaper-archives/british-newspapers.
Or you can just google the name of an ancestor and see if anything comes up. I googled my great+++grandad and found out his first wife was involved in a great wills forgery case and got 2 years hard labour in Newgate Prison. All the court records were on Old Baily online and in many newspapers. Luckily he did have an unusual name (Josiah Dorey).
From this I googled her name and found a home office report on music halls (The Rotunda in Shepherds Bush) of 1833 which mentioned her as a possible prostitute and that she'd also sued a radical preacher (who preached in the Rotunda before it became a music hall) for breach of promise. She'd visited him while he was in prison and thought she was engaged to him only to find out he had a wife when he came out.
It would make an amazing book/drama if only someone would write it.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Looks like the freebie has finished now...


...so I'll never know if I exist or not:frown2:


Shame really: I was looking forward to my retirement and loads of MH fun:frown2:

never mind...

Graham:grin2:


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Ends 12pm Monday according to the website? I'm on it at the moment so still working for me.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Ah..yes...hmm...I was clicking on the wrong site ropellerhead:

As you were...move along please...nothing to see here:grin2:

Graham:smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Yea...I exist

Phew what a relief...I was beginning to doubt my own existence

Graham:smile2:


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

StephandJohn said:


> Another useful tool is the newspapers http://www.findmypast.com/articles/world-records/newspaper-archives/british-newspapers.............................................


Thanks for the link, StephandJohn.

I never met my paternal grandparents as they were both dead before I was born. By following your link I found a comprehensive report of their wedding day, including the brides outfit and a list of all the presents they received. Equally interesting, the article describes wedding attendees and their relationships, and I've downloaded the image to my ever growing database.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Thats fantastic.
What a great find.
I also found a letter my great etc grandad wrote to the London Times in 1844. He must have been responding to an article because he says that he visits his wife as often as he is allowed and he hopes if she comes out, god wiling, that she will return to him and they will live together. It was a very sad letter. The wonderful thing about it though is its in his own words - so I feel closer to him as a person not just as 'history'


----------



## Nick5912 (Aug 30, 2014)

Another website that can be useful is run by The Church Of The Latter Days Saints (Mormons), they are trying to link the world tree and you can access a lot!

https://familysearch.org/

Hope this helps.

Nick


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

That was the website I first used to get started, and at that time it was dead easy to use.

It's now changed slightly and the FREE search is a little more hidden. Users might initially think they need to enter details about themselves (inc questions like "Are you a member of The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints?") but to avoid all this simply click "Search & Records" as shown in the attached screenshot.

If, like me, you have North Wales antecedents, then this website is easy to use and also free:-
http://www.northwalesbmd.org.uk/cgi/marrind.cgi?county=northwales


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Another free weekend for those interested in Genealogy! :wink2:

It is now open for everyone to search, including wills, probate and newspapers.

http://search.findmypast.co.uk/sear...-records?_ga=1.133342152.790565084.1383231171

It lasts until midday Monday 25th 1200hrs GMT. :smile2:

.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

The records are only for England and Wales :-(


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

It's OK, Ireland is included. It was hidden on the right hand side of the screen.

Here's a link to help you get started:

http://search.findmypast.co.uk/search-world-Records/irish-births-1864-1958

.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Well I tried and tried but couldn't even find myself

Most results showed as being 2002 - 2014 which (helpfully) is not included in the free weekend

Cheers

Dave (I think...)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

HurricaneSmith said:


> Some members will be keen on tracing their family tree. Building on the popularity of "Who do you think you are" this weekend "findmypast" *is free*.
> 
> It includes access to:
> Census records
> ...


Thanks John, I've just found out so much about my family in just a few minutes that I did not know before.

I owe you several beers should we ever meet up.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

A great find!

I'm trying to locate a Peter Bell born in the UK died 1675 i norway and wife Mary died 1681. But the name Peter Bell give too many results. Is there any way to search for a PB with a wife named Mary? It could narrow it down a bit.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

HarleyDave said:


> Well I tried and tried but couldn't even find myself
> 
> Most results showed as being 2002 - 2014 which (helpfully) is not included in the free weekend
> 
> ...


If you are having trouble finding your birth, then try deleting your christian names and leave only your initials & surname.

Alternatively, leave the christian name box blank, leaving your surname with your place of birth.

It all depends on how the informant of the event first recorded the birth. A new father might not have recorded your name quite correctly or fully.

.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Christine600 said:


> A great find!
> 
> I'm trying to locate a Peter Bell born in the UK died 1675 i norway and wife Mary died 1681. But the name Peter Bell give too many results. Is there any way to search for a PB with a wife named Mary? It could narrow it down a bit.


The short answer is "Yes" you can probably find their marriage if it was in the UK.

Please find attachment showing 120 results. You could narrow it down much further by adding "County" or "Town" etc.

You could also try "FamilySearch" as an alternative website:
https://familysearch.org/search/

.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

How do you find out the cause of death for the people you've found???


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

think it's on the death certificate, you can pay for a copy?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

It was actually Scotland I was looking for! Did find it but none of the members of my family that I tried was there. Didn't try the hints given later but I know my own birth certificate is the same as the info I put in. 

Tried to quote the post that gave me the link to Ireland but don't think that's worked (on smartphone).


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

HurricaneSmith said:


> It's OK, Ireland is included. It was hidden on the right hand side of the screen.
> 
> Here's a link to help you get started:
> 
> ...


Ah, can do it now with the selection then the little quotation marks.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Sadly, we've only 49 minutes left before the FREE access ends.

I'm certain there will be another opportunity sometime later in the year.

Thanks to everyone for their posts. :smile2:



.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

mgdavid said:


> think it's on the death certificate, you can pay for a copy?


It may well be David, but how do I find out where they died etc, there are some sites which purport to give the info, but how do you know which will give it for all the people I need know about which is only 3 but I might need to go to 3 sites to get it.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

mgdavid is absolutely right, Kev.

The website you have been using only tells us the town or district where our relatives died, but to obtain the precise place of death (house, road or hospital) you will need to buy a Death Certificate (about a tenner each) from The General Register Office:
https://www.gro.gov.uk/gro/content/certificates/

You will need to supply the details they ask for on the above hyperlink, and it's wise to add the "Volume" and "Page No" you will have found on the Genealogy pages you've already visited to better help them. In the past I've found the GRO very good.

.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

HurricaneSmith said:


> mgdavid is absolutely right, Kev.
> 
> The website you have been using only tells us the town or district where our relatives died, but to obtain the precise place of death (house, road or hospital) you will need to buy a Death Certificate (about a tenner each) from The General Register Office:
> https://www.gro.gov.uk/gro/content/certificates/
> ...


That's great Mr H Smith, I shall dive on it on the morrow.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm struggling to find one person, I have birth and marriage details, but none for death other than a newspaper obituary despite searching a few sites.

Does anyone have an genealogy account who would be willing to do a single search on this name as I can't figure out why it's not popping up.

Please PM me on the above as it is a bit personal.


----------



## Nick5912 (Aug 30, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I'm struggling to find one person, I have birth and marriage details, but none for death other than a newspaper obituary despite searching a few sites.
> 
> Does anyone have an genealogy account who would be willing to do a single search on this name as I can't figure out why it's not popping up.
> 
> Please PM me on the above as it is a bit personal.


PM me with the details and I'll take a look for you.

Regards,

Nick


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Cheers Nick, reply in your inbox


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Do always buy your Birth, Marriage and Death certificates from the General Register office once you know what you want. The genealogy sites will offer them to you but they charge an extra fee for something you can easily do yourself.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

patp said:


> Do always buy your Birth, Marriage and Death certificates from the General Register office once you know what you want. The genealogy sites will offer them to you but they charge an extra fee for something you can easily do yourself.


See post 33 above Pat


----------



## Nick5912 (Aug 30, 2014)

Kev,

Have sent you a PM with new info in it.

It's not appearing in my sent box so not sure if you have received it.

Regards,

Nick


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nick5912 said:


> Kev,
> 
> Have sent you a PM with new info in it.
> 
> ...


PMs x 3 all arrived safely, ignore my comment re free weekend, I'd not opened the email link.

Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

*Another free weekend*

http://www.ancestry.co.uk/cs/free-access


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

*Genealogy & 100th Anniversary of Somme*

In commemoration of the 100th anniversary of the Battle of the Somme, "FindMyPast" have made their world military records & British and Irish censuses FREE for a week:

http://www.findmypast.co.uk/battle-...mpaign=news&utm_term=FMP-CAM-SOMME-27616-L-UK

Sadly, they've blocked free access to other areas of their database, but it's a start for those wishing to find out more about their families.

.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

*Wales - Free Tithe Map*

If your ancestors lived in Wales, then "The Cynefin Project" has completed it's work regarding Tithe Maps for the period around 1840.

Have you ever wondered about the land on which your house stands? Who used to own it? What was the land used for? Did the field have a name? To what farm did it belong? Then it's now published online and is FREE.......

This new database showed me the land my Great Great Great Grandfather farmed over 270 years ago, together with the individual parcels of land and unique names he called them.

It works in towns too, and the attached link shows Wrexham. (Click the "Tithe Map Overlay" box to view the original fields, or the little blue/green/orange markers for unique names.)

https://places.library.wales/browse/53.039/-2.988/16?page=1&alt=

.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm unsure

Raised in children's homes 

Not that happily, do I want to know anything about past relatives , some may not be past 

Would it benefit my kids to find out they have long lost relatives ?

Possibally still alive 

Growing up it felt it easier to believe that I was alone because well I was so alone , not that I'd been dumped 

Is it awful to say I'd prefer every lost relative is dead 

And I survived the children's homes , don't get me wrong ,they did what they could in those days

Maybe I need to ask the kids 

They have the right to meet any possible family 

Sandra


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I understand why you wrote what you did, Sandra. You've been open enough to talk about your upbringing before.

My grandparents and their forebears were dead before I was born, and material links with them stolen.

Occasionally finding out stuff about their life and times brings them a little closer.

It may be true for many others.



.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Of course it does

For me for whatever reason it's too late 

My kids believe there is nothing on my side 

It's all on alberts side family wise 

But I don't give in easily 

And they know , mum grandma 

Is awesome 

Well possibally

Sandra


----------

